# Rorschach Mask



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Anybody seen the Rorschach character masks available? Might be an interesting effect for a haunt character:

http://www.rorschachmasks.com/index.html


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets! That is awesome!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, it's a great gag. I might run some tubes to spread the warm air around, so it's not so obviously darkening from the wearer's breath. But I suppose the simplicity of the product is part of its elegance.

I can think of various uses for thermochromatic ink in general, but I'm not sure where you'd buy it or how much it costs.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Always thought that character was pretty cool, all the way back to the individual issues of Watchmen. Never had the foresight to buy my own though, just read my brothers...


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Heres a tutorial on a cheap homemade version.


----------

